# best bear and cat breed



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

what is your guys opinion on the best breed of dogs to chase cougars and bear with? i am wanting to learn how to get set up. i know it will be a long process and i will dedicate myself to training the dogs and learning all i need to learn.pedigree has to be a huge factor right


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

First off,,Its hard to find a hound that does well on BOTH lions and bears, It can be done with certain breads.. I have worked with Plott hounds that do both well..

We've always done very well catching lions with Walkers for a lot of years, But their just
not "gritty" enough too put a bear up..

Most bears in Utah have been ran enough it takes some REAL dog power to get them treed..


----------

